# Watching GAA games online



## sootie (30 Apr 2007)

Everybody, I need you help!!!!

Im off on holidays 16th of May and Im going to miss the Mayo v Galway game on the 20th. Any ideas of how I can get to see it ??? I will probably have internet access but have never used it to watch a match, so can I see it live on the net etc. 

let me know you thoughts


----------



## lemeister (30 Apr 2007)

Find an Irish bar on holidays and I'm sure they will be showing it


----------



## soc (7 May 2007)

RTE now seems to stream some sports events live.  Check out:
[broken link removed]

... they appear to have your match (20 May) in their streaming schedule... not sure if you'll be able to view it online outside of Ireland... but you can try.

I've been in the US for the past year, and watched the Hurling and Football Finals live on .  It only cost me $9.99/game.  You could check PPV May schedule, and see if they have your game there.


----------



## Glenbhoy (7 May 2007)

Rte only stream on the island of ireland


----------

